# Loge. The swedish match...lighter



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys, I recieved an awesome gift from Gustafsson.
This is the very first test with that gorgeous slingshot!
Enjoy it:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a BEAUTIFUL slingshot ... and some great shooting!!! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Italian matchlighter and very nice swedish slingshot :thumbsup:


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Very good shooting man, I'm still trying to get my first match light no luck for me yet


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice light ! Good camera position . Fine slingshot .


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

sweet, pictures don't do that slingshot justice..


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Excellent shooting as always, and nice slingshot 

:wave:


----------

